# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Janeiro 2017



## TiagoLC (30 Dez 2016 às 00:12)

*Previsões médio prazo, até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## criz0r (3 Jan 2017 às 10:19)

Era bom que o 1º post neste tópico de Janeiro fosse diferente mas cá vai, os dois principais modelos em sintonia com a permanência do nosso amigo de infância e inseparável AA,

GFS







ECMWF






Por agora até mesmo em relação ao frio só vejo isto nos próximos tempos,


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2017 às 15:27)

criz0r disse:


> Era bom que o 1º post neste tópico de Janeiro fosse diferente mas cá vai, os dois principais modelos em sintonia com a permanência do nosso amigo de infância e inseparável AA,
> 
> GFS
> 
> ...



O bom do mês de Janeiro, relembrando o ano passado, é que em menos de 10 dias pode chover o dobro do normal. Por isso podemos ter alguma esperança e que a NAO se torne negativa! Pelo que tenho reparado, o AA gosta muito dos meses de Inverno, relembrando o ano de 2012 que me deixou traumatizado, mas nem tanto ao mar nem tanto à terra, 50/50 seria excelente.


----------



## criz0r (3 Jan 2017 às 15:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> relembrando o ano de 2012



Esse ano acho que foi um trauma para quase toda a gente, se não me falha a memória choveu durante os primeiros dias de Novembro por aqui e depois foi AA até Março ou Abril com um ou outro episódio de chuva fraca pelo meio.


----------



## james (4 Jan 2017 às 01:05)

Atualização da previsão mensal do IPMA acabada de sair :

*Possibilidade de precipitação acima da média para todo o território  na semana de 9 a 15 de Janeiro. *


----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2017 às 01:21)

james disse:


> Atualização da previsão mensal do IPMA acabada de sair :
> 
> *Possibilidade de precipitação acima da média para todo o território  na semana de 9 a 15 de Janeiro. *



A previsão do IPMA foi feita no dia 29 (e publicada no dia 2; a carta do ECM foi por mim abordada aqui).

A previsão semanal tendo em conta o ECM 00z de anteontem é diferente... muito diferente...






Semana seca mas fresca


----------



## james (4 Jan 2017 às 01:30)

Aqui no Litoral Norte,  as últimas saídas do ECM têm vindo a aumentar as probabilidades de precipitação a a partir do dia 9 e eu pessoalmente acredito que essa tendência continuará nas próximas saídas. No resto do território não tenho prestado muita atenção. 

Algum dia o AA terá que quebrar, é contra- natura manter - se tanto tempo, pelo menos aqui no Norte.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jan 2017 às 08:38)

Bom dia... essa previsão é estranha, atendendo à previsão a 10 dias (até dia 12) que não mostra qualquer precipitação quanto mais ficar acima da media... alguém me ajude a entender.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2017 às 08:46)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia... essa previsão é estranha, atendendo à previsão a 10 dias (até dia 12) que não mostra qualquer precipitação quanto mais ficar acima da media... alguém me ajude a entender.



Eu leio isto:

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 2 a 29 jan. 2017*

*Precipitação abaixo e temperatura com valores acima do normal
Na precipitação total semanal preveem-se valores abaixo do normal.*

*Na temperatura média semanal preveem-se valores abaixo do normal.*

e depois do PDF diz isto:

Na precipitação total semanal preveem-se valores abaixo do
normal, para a região norte, na semana de 02/01 a 08/01* e valores 
acima do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 09/01 a 
15/01*. Nas semanas 16/01 a 22/01 e de 23/01 a 29/01 não é
possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente
significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal preveem-se valores acima do
normal, para todo o território, na semana de 09/01 a 15/01. Nas
semanas de 02/01 a 08/01, de 16/01 a 22/01 e de 23/01 a 29/01
não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente
significativo.


*Análise - 2ª Semana (09/01 a 15/01): *

*Precipitação Total Semanal: Anomalia positiva, 10 a 30mm, para todo o território, ao nível *
*de significância de 99%. Probabilidade de ocorrência de anomalia positiva de 40 a 60%, ao 
nível de significância de 99%. A probabilidade da precipitação total semanal ser inferior ao 
normal é de 20 a 40%. A probabilidade da precipitação total semanal ser superior ao normal é 
de 50 a 60%. *

*Temperatura Média Semanal: Anomalia positiva, 0 a 1°C, para todo o território, ao nível de 
significância de 99%. Probabilidade de ocorrência de anomalia positiva de 60 a 70%, ao nível 
de significância de 99%. A probabilidade da temperatura média semanal ser inferior ao 
normal é de 20 a 40%. A probabilidade da temperatura média semanal ser superior ao normal 
é de 50 a 70%. *


Confuso de facto...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2017 às 08:46)

james disse:


> Atualização da previsão mensal do IPMA acabada de sair :
> 
> *Possibilidade de precipitação acima da média para todo o território  na semana de 9 a 15 de Janeiro. *


Essa previsão é um bocado estranha, o GFS até ao último dia da previsão (dia 13) não prevê nada e o ECM que é o modelo onde eles se baseiam está na mesma


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jan 2017 às 08:48)

Fiquei na mesma mas obrigado pelo esforço.
Tanto para o norte como para Lisboa a previsão até dia 12 é de 0mm!


----------



## james (4 Jan 2017 às 10:11)

Ai está.  Foi atualizada a previsão do IPMA e até aumentou um pouco a probabilidade de precipitação  ,tal como eu tinha dito. Para já só no Minho.  Por isso, a probabilidade de precipitação de 0 mm até dia 12, neste momento e no Minho,  já está desatualizada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jan 2017 às 10:22)

james disse:


> Ai está.  Foi atualizada a previsão do IPMA e até aumentou um pouco a probabilidade de precipitação  ,tal como eu tinha dito. Para já só no Minho.  Por isso, a probabilidade de precipitação de 0 mm até dia 12, neste momento e no Minho,  já está desatualizada.



Continuo a ver 0 precipitação... daí a precipitação acima do normal é um absurdo, um lapso de certeza.


----------



## james (4 Jan 2017 às 10:30)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Continuo a ver 0 precipitação... daí a precipitação acima do normal é um absurdo, um lapso de certeza.



Para aqui, alguns mm acho que se vêm. Mas para já também estamos a falar de uma pequena parcela do extremo NO.  Agora, se vai concretizar - se ou não é outra história e, claro, enquanto o AA andar a rondar é real o risco de voltar a zero. 
Mas também confesso que, para já,  nao estou a ver precipitação acima da média.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jan 2017 às 10:36)

A MeteoGalicia congruente nada vê...

As altas presións dominarán a situación meteorolóxica durante este periodo, polo que se agardan días de tempo seco e temperaturas de forte contraste entre o frío das madrugadas, con formación de xeadas, e os valores agradables nas horas centrais do día. A partir do luns predominará o vento do nordés, polo que aumentará a probabilidade de precipitación no norte da provincia de Lugo.


----------



## james (4 Jan 2017 às 10:44)

O que é certo é que o ECM ( não sei também se o IPMA  conjuga com outro modelo) vê algo para o Alto Minho a partir do dia 10 ( Melgaço e Monção, por exemplo,  já com probabilidade de precipitação acima dos 40% um ou outro dia)  .
Também acho natural, não acho que este AA tenha capacidade para evitar a passagem de uma ou outra frente de vez em quando, pelo menos, aqui no NO. Acredito que alguma coisa virá. 
Mas ainda está longe, muita água ainda correrá debaixo da ponte.


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2017 às 17:26)

O cenário continua igual a médio prazo com o poderoso AA a imperar no Atlântico, a sua dimensão é impressionante. Há que ter paciência..


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2017 às 23:38)

ECM 00z do dia 5 (hoje). Previsão semanal para a chuva:











As temperaturas deverão ser abaixo da média (até -3º) nas próximas 2 semanas. A próxima atualização ocorrerá na 3ª.


----------



## lserpa (6 Jan 2017 às 14:36)

Caso este cenário viesse a acontecer na região Açores, seria provavelmente um bom presságio de que finalmente a circulação estaria a ficar mais normal para esta altura do ano 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (6 Jan 2017 às 16:48)

O que podia acontecer com este cenário?


----------



## qwerl (6 Jan 2017 às 17:07)

Cesar disse:


> O que podia acontecer com este cenário?



Se houver precipitação, garantidamente haveria neve a cotas médias/altas nos açores, principalmente no Grupo Ocidental e Central, no entanto o grupo Oriental também poderia ter a visita de alguma neve nos pontos mais altos


----------



## lserpa (6 Jan 2017 às 17:52)

Cesar disse:


> O que podia acontecer com este cenário?



A frente polar avançaria pelo arquipélago e traria consigo frio e eventualmente algum granizo e neve às cotas médias/altas 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (6 Jan 2017 às 18:15)

E essa frente não chegaria ao Continente?


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2017 às 00:48)

lserpa disse:


> Caso este cenário viesse a acontecer na região Açores, seria provavelmente um bom presságio de que finalmente a circulação estaria a ficar mais normal para esta altura do ano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3º a +- 750 metros (925 hPa).






Isso é sonhar muito  Não há vórtices polares por estas andanças 

Só não concordo contigo na parte da circulação 'normal'. O anticiclone ficaria bastante espalmado


----------



## lserpa (7 Jan 2017 às 01:03)

Orion disse:


> 3º a +- 700 metros (925 hPa).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normal, não no sentido do AA espalmado, mas sim da visita semanal da ISO0º a 850hpa 

Um vórtice polar por aqui seria de loucos!  Seria o pânico no arquipélago se a temperatura fosse próxima dos 0 à superfície 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2017 às 13:08)

Este bloqueio no Atlântico é impressionante, já não sei precisar há quanto tempo (tirando uma ou outra frente isolada) se mantém este cenário, 

GFS






ECMWF






UKMO


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2017 às 11:44)

O GFS aponta a continuacao do frio siberiano na Europa central até amanha ou depois de amanha. Especialmente brutal nos Balcas e Grécia.

Esta semana há uma frente que entra pelo Reino Unido até Alemanha entre dia 11 e 13 (quarta e sexta), e traz algum ar ameno à Europa central, mas é pouca dura. A depressao arrasta ar polar para a Escandinávia (e assim irá desenvolver-se uma nova entrada siberiana na Europa). Em Portugal o tempo persiste seco e fresco.

No fim de semana, o frio siberiano chega até Franca, e talvez a partes da Espanha (mais algum frio em Portugal dia 15) mas ainda nao é o inicio da siberiana em Portugal, ainda se espera alguns dias. 

Entre dia 16 e dia 19 (nova semana) é muito frio entre a Alemanha e a Franca. E depois dia 19 a siberiana entra a toda a forca pela Península Ibérica! Nesses dias (19 e 20), sim, quer Portugal quer os Acores recebem frio polar.

Entre 21 a 23, a parte ocidental da Europa recebe algum ar ameno (pode ser a primeira entrada de chuva em Portugal), mas a siberiana está brutal ainda na Europa de leste, especialmente nos Bálticos, e Escandinávia. 

Após dia 24, o ar ameno, finalmente, entra e persiste pelo menos em parte da Europa central (mas regressa algum frio pós-frontal a Portugal). Mas por volta de dia 26, parece haver entrada de ar mais húmido e subtropical por Portugal.


----------



## criz0r (12 Jan 2017 às 11:20)

Previsão gélida para a próxima semana nomeadamente na madrugada de dia 20 com praticamente todo o País a 0ºC ou abaixo disso excluindo obviamente o Litoral,
GFS


----------



## cova beira (12 Jan 2017 às 12:08)

estamos perante uma situação de muita indefinição em relação á forma como a siberiana vai afectar portugal. Em minha opinião uma das chaves está ás 96 h onde o gfs modela uma depressão a leste da Gronelândia com um cavamento enorme,  este  cavamento e trajeto cujo os emsembles e gfs não têm ainda bem defenido vai ter influência no espaço criado para que o anticiclone que nos acompanha á dois meses se desloque para norte, e permita que o ar frio entre na penisula iberica e não fique á porta. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Posteriormente esta situação tem potencial para criar varios cenários mas para já tudo muito indefinido


----------



## james (12 Jan 2017 às 13:34)

criz0r disse:


> Previsão gélida para a próxima semana nomeadamente na madrugada de dia 20 com praticamente todo o País a 0ºC ou abaixo disso excluindo obviamente o Litoral,
> GFS



Eu vejo nesse mapa várias regiões do Litoral com temperaturas negativas ou perto disso.


----------



## criz0r (12 Jan 2017 às 13:48)

james disse:


> Eu vejo nesse mapa várias regiões do Litoral com temperaturas negativas ou perto disso.



Eu só tenho pena que daqui a 1 ou 2 dias este mapa seja uma utopia...


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2017 às 15:58)

O primeiro 1/3 do inverno está quase a passar e nada de circulação zonal.

O ECM lá vai mostrando um cenário interessante em que o anticiclone move-se para nordeste do arquipélago (ou para o norte da Europa) e lá vêm as plumas tropicais habituais de sul.

Não há muita chuva modelada para a última semana completa de Janeiro. O GFS12z está a sair. Já o GFS 6z modela esta chuva para os próximos 7 dias:







Muito desigual


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2017 às 20:15)

O que 6 horas não fazem...






O G. Oriental parece que será mais afetado pelo fluxo persistente de sul (a chuva poderá ser menos intensa mas mais prolongada). O evento mais relevante parece ser a depressão que se move quase de sul para norte produzindo muita chuva.






Muitas voltas isso ainda vai dar. Os CAPE's e os LI's não são por aí além. Deve ser um evento 'normal'.






Com ponto de orvalho nos 16/18º e uma HR a 925 hPa acima dos 80%, muito nevoeiro está para vir.


----------



## criz0r (13 Jan 2017 às 11:00)

Boas, o ECMWF mantém-se firme em aproximar a iso-8 ao continente, estou bastante curioso para ver a mínima em Miranda do Douro sendo recordista já por diversas vezes nestes eventos de entradas frias.
O GFS também promete,

ECMWF 






GFS


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jan 2017 às 11:15)

criz0r disse:


> Boas, o ECMWF mantém-se firme em aproximar a iso-8 ao continente, estou bastante curioso para ver a mínima em Miranda do Douro sendo recordista já por diversas vezes nestes eventos de entradas frias.
> O GFS também promete,
> 
> ECMWF
> ...


Se não houver vento, muitos recordes poderão ser batidos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2017 às 15:25)

Praticamente todo o país abaixo de zero:
















Tendo em conta que algumas localidades conseguem exceder as mínimas previstas, será que teremos locais abaixo dos -10ºC? Seria interessante.


----------



## Norther (13 Jan 2017 às 16:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Praticamente todo o país abaixo de zero:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Na serra da Estrela é bem capaz, pelo menos na Torre


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2017 às 16:53)

Norther disse:


> Na serra da Estrela é bem capaz, pelo menos na Torre



Tendo em conta que tivemos estações no início do mês quase nos -9ºC com uma situação de frio nada de especial, imagino com esta...

Seria irónico se se quebrassem recordes de temp. mínima depois do Verão passado.


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2017 às 17:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Seria irónico se se quebrassem recordes de temp. mínima depois do Verão passado.



O aquecimento global acabava. A idade do gelo estava a começar 

Mais a sério... porque é que não podem ser batidos valores regionais de temperatura mínima? Não há vagas de frio iguais.

Estão-se a focar no frio porque é o próximo evento. Tão ou mais importante para vocês é a chuva. Tanto reclamam da falta de água e quando o ECM mostra - de uma forma mais ou menos persistente - uma mudança de padrão...











... pouco ou nada escrevem? Mau  Deviam era levar com mais secura para aprenderem


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2017 às 17:17)

Orion disse:


> O aquecimento global acabava. A idade do gelo estava a começar
> 
> Mais a sério... porque é que não podem ser batidos valores regionais de temperatura mínima? Não há vagas de frio iguais.
> 
> ...



Estamos a falar dos próximos 7-8 dias, ver precipitação além dos 10 dias para mim já é futurologia, não dou como certo. 

Se vier essa mudança de padrão, ainda bem!


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Jan 2017 às 17:40)

Tens razão orion mas tal como o guisilva5000 diz e muito bem previsões a mais de dez dias são muito futuristas ou seja muito pouco palpáveis no entanto era bom se essa chuva tão desejada,que finalmente o padrão muda-se.


----------



## cova beira (13 Jan 2017 às 19:36)

Tal como referi á dois dias atrás a chave está na depressão que passa pela gronelândia e que está a empurrar o anticiclone para sul, o europeu á dias atras não dava muita importância e agora já prevê um enorme cavamento. Como se não bastasse de repente apareceu uma espécie de ciclogénese explosiva a sul dessa depressão a norte da noruega vejam a diferença entre europeu e gfs.

Não sei se o europeu estará certo ou não, de qualquer forma parece -me a a siberiana perdeu muito potencial nestes ultimos dias.


----------



## cova beira (13 Jan 2017 às 19:47)

É caso para dizer que quando estes eventos mais extremos se aproximam no nosso país acontece sempre algo quase como por magia com que os modelos não contam


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 19:48)

cova beira disse:


> É caso para dizer que quando estes eventos mais extremos se aproximam no nosso país acontece sempre algo quase como por magia com que os modelos não contam


é verdade!


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2017 às 19:49)

So o AA não perde força ou os modelos falham a prever o AA ai acertam sempre...


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2017 às 20:02)

Orion disse:


> O aquecimento global acabava. A idade do gelo estava a começar
> 
> Mais a sério... porque é que não podem ser batidos valores regionais de temperatura mínima? Não há vagas de frio iguais.
> 
> ...





Basta ver a previsão de longo prazo do IPMA:






http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/meteo.prev/bpm_0201.2901_2017.pdf

Também previam precipitação acima do normal para todo o território na semana de 09/01 a 15/01 e é o que se vê...

Para mim esses mapas são interessantes mas  pouco lhes ligo, estão sempre a indicar uma mudança de padrão que tarda em chegar..


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2017 às 20:14)

Snifa disse:


> Também previam precipitação acima do normal para todo o território na semana de 09/01 a 15/01 e é o que se vê...
> 
> Para mim esses mapas são interessantes mas pouco lhes ligo, estão sempre a indicar uma mudança de padrão que tarda em chegar..



Já abordei isso (especialmente) aqui e aqui.

Previsões de uma saída para 4 semanas não fazem sentido (que é a posição do IPMA). Estou a publicar previsões semanais atualizadas 2 vezes por semana. Quando há consistência a previsão tem mais valor. Claro que a 3ª semana é meramente para fins especulativos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2017 às 03:39)

*Saída 18Z GFS:*

O auge do frio parece ser nos dias 19-21 de Janeiro
















Tendo em conta que o GFS prevê que alguns locais cheguem aos -9ºC, é parece provável que várias estações possam passar dos -10ºC.
Aliado a isto, o vento parece ser praticamente nulo.

Olhando para o mapa do IPMA neste momento, Miranda do Douro já vai quase nos *-5ºC*...

Outra coisa interessante mas que deixa qualquer meteolouco furioso, cota 200 metros até ao litoral e chuva nem vê-la... 






Quanto à entrada da frente vinda do Atlântico no final da próxima semana, ainda está muito põe e não põe:






Contudo, apesar das cotas de neve subirem, prevê-se que se mantenham relativamente baixas depois das 192h. Alguma esperança? Sim, mas sem chuva isto não tem piada


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2017 às 04:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Saída 00Z GFS:*
> 
> O auge do frio parece ser nos dias 19-21 de Janeiro
> 
> ...



Essas imagens ainda não são da saída das 00z, esta nova saída para aqui foi uma nulidade, agora já tenho menos horas de iso -5 aos 850hPa na quarta e sexta (em saídas anteriores passava dos -6ºC aos -850hPa, o GFS insiste em colocar o pico do frio nos distritos mais interiores (Bragança ,Guarda e Castelo branco). Entretanto esta saída está um sonho para regiões do litoral centro e sul com possibilidade de ver neve/água-neve a 132h, já a partir das 174h volta a esperança de ver boa neve nos extremos interiores de PT (novamente Bragança, Guarda...). Muito gosta o GFS de criar esperanças infundadas na saída das 00z.

Sei que a mensagem é off-topic, mas só quis avisar que as imagens são ainda das 18z.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jan 2017 às 08:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Outra coisa interessante mas que deixa qualquer meteolouco furioso, cota 200 metros até ao litoral e chuva nem vê-la...


Podes "chorar" mais. 




O gfs vai prevendo alguma precipitação para o litoral. Poderão haver surpresas!


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2017 às 09:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> O gfs vai prevendo alguma precipitação para o litoral. Poderão haver surpresas!



GFS, seu brincalhão!

Run das 0z, meteograma para Caneças, cota 300m.






Hoje, e apesar do frio, a geada e os telhados brancos no concelho (Odivelas) resumiam-se ao Vale da Paiã - que estava branquinho, e às zonas baixas e abrigadas. 
De resto, tudo seco.

Será que 6ªfeira as coisas invertem?


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jan 2017 às 10:15)

Bela run do GFS, muito frio, pena ser a saída das 6, que é sempre "exagerada"


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2017 às 10:21)

O que é certo é que saem estás saídas com precipitação irá no Alentejo irá no litoral irá beira baixa....

Ora isto vai ser uma lotaria

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2017 às 12:55)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Essas imagens ainda não são da saída das 00z, esta nova saída para aqui foi uma nulidade, agora já tenho menos horas de iso -5 aos 850hPa na quarta e sexta (em saídas anteriores passava dos -6ºC aos -850hPa, o GFS insiste em colocar o pico do frio nos distritos mais interiores (Bragança ,Guarda e Castelo branco). Entretanto esta saída está um sonho para regiões do litoral centro e sul com possibilidade de ver neve/água-neve a 132h, já a partir das 174h volta a esperança de ver boa neve nos extremos interiores de PT (novamente Bragança, Guarda...). Muito gosta o GFS de criar esperanças infundadas na saída das 00z.
> 
> Sei que a mensagem é off-topic, mas só quis avisar que as imagens são ainda das 18z.



Ups, é que quando vi o modelo nas primeiras saídas dizia 00z logo admiti que fosse para todas as saídas. 
Já alterei.


----------



## james (16 Jan 2017 às 10:54)

Excelentes saídas dos modelos.
Voltam a repôr algum frio ( que pena ser uma entrada seca, com precipitação poderia cair neve em qualquer sitio, com uma boa dose de certeza) e voltam a deixar no ar a possibilidade de mudança de padrão após este evento, pelo menos para o Norte ( nesta segunda situação) .


----------



## hurricane (16 Jan 2017 às 12:08)

A NAO negativa vai continuar? Eu ainda tenho esperanca de ver o AA na gronelandia este inverno e trazer neve e mais frio aqui para a Belgica.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2017 às 16:04)

Vale o que vale caríssimos.
O que vale é que o AA deverá recuar para a sua zona mais típica, deixando a chuva chegar cá...
A acompanhar.

Actualização: o GFS apresenta o AA a entrar e a sair da Península Ibérica. Situação muito volátil, não se pode ainda ter uma noção concreta do que se irá passar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jan 2017 às 17:02)

Interessante  E mais interessante se torna quando é a run das 12z


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jan 2017 às 17:16)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Interessante


Nem mexia mais a cota de neve assim andava á volta dos 600m, iríamos ver a serra branquinha!
Pena é ser o GFS...


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jan 2017 às 17:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pena é ser o GFS...



Off-Topic: A run 12z do GEM prevê alguma precipitação para a Serra de S. Mamede para 72 horas e um movimento quase semelhante ao GFS, com a formação de uma depressão retrograda.
O NASA/GEOS também prevê precipitação para domingo. Pena ainda não contarmos com a run do ECM, pois continua a surgir alguma probabilidade de precipitação para domingo segundo o IPMA e o AEMET para a nossa zona.
O original é que o Accuweather já previa isso na passada quinta-feira


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jan 2017 às 17:43)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: A run 12z do GEM prevê alguma precipitação para a Serra de S. Mamede para 72 horas e um movimento quase semelhante ao GFS, com a formação de uma depressão retrograda.
> O NASA/GEOS também prevê precipitação para domingo. Pena ainda não contarmos com a run do ECM, pois continua a surgir alguma probabilidade de precipitação para domingo segundo o IPMA e o AEMET para a nossa zona.
> O original é que o Accuweather já previa isso na passada quinta-feira


vamos ver, ainda faltam algumas horas, o ano passado tivemos mesmo azar porque a precipitação não chegou ao interior...


----------



## lserpa (17 Jan 2017 às 23:39)

Umas belas entradas de frio para Portugal continental, mas no insular, mais propriamente nos Açores, continua a não ser modelada nenhuma entrada de ar frio em altitude e insiste no fluxo de ar quente e húmido. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## james (22 Jan 2017 às 16:54)

Boa saída do GFS. 

A prever mais de 50 mm  em alguns locais do Litoral Norte na potencial frente que nos vai atingir nesta próxima semana.

A ver no que isto vai dar...


----------



## jonas (22 Jan 2017 às 16:56)

james disse:


> Boa saída do GFS.
> 
> A prever mais de 50 mm  em alguns locais do Litoral Norte na potencial frente que nos vai atingir nesta próxima semana.
> 
> A ver no que isto vai dar...


O país bem precisa dessa chuvinha...
Atenção também, ao vento, segundo esta saída, nas piores horas, rajadas de 100 km


----------



## Cesar (22 Jan 2017 às 23:17)

Será que é desta a mudança de padrão.


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2017 às 23:34)

Cesar disse:


> Será que é desta a mudança de padrão.





Ainda não se sabe, mas há uma luz ao fundo do túnel! Pelo menos a próxima semana não teremos sol todos os dias, a chuva vem fazer-nos companhia, a partir de quarta/quinta


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 23:43)

joselamego disse:


> Ainda não se sabe, mas há uma luz ao fundo do túnel! Pelo menos a próxima semana não teremos sol todos os dias, a chuva vem fazer-nos companhia, a partir de quarta/quinta


Espero que sim... o túnel tem sido comprido!


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Jan 2017 às 00:11)

Vamos ver se é desta pelo menos já se vai avizinhando qualquer coisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Jan 2017 às 00:12)




----------



## Joao_Penafiel (23 Jan 2017 às 10:41)

Pelo que se pode verificar em http://wxcharts.eu/ temos tempestade para Portugal dia 26. Serà?
Cyclone of Rhodes no Facebook diz: 
Weather alerts:

Italia 23 Jan - Fortes tempestades no centro e sul de Itália.
Grécia 24 e 25 -Fortes tempestades. dia 26 e 27 Forte queda de Neve.
Portugal: 26 - Fortes tempestades


----------



## Pedro Mindz (23 Jan 2017 às 14:15)

Joao_Penafiel disse:


> Pelo que se pode verificar em http://wxcharts.eu/ temos tempestade para Portugal dia 26. Serà?
> Cyclone of Rhodes no Facebook diz:
> Weather alerts:
> 
> ...


Todos os modelos apontam para tal.. Uns mais fortes, outros  menos mas que a chuva parece vir em força, lá isso parece..


----------



## qwerl (23 Jan 2017 às 17:02)

A média dos ensembles do ECM está muito boa (menos de 1010hpa no extremo Norte), o que, apesar da distância, mostra uma grande confiança dos ensembles numa mudança de padrão


----------



## dopedagain (23 Jan 2017 às 17:29)

qwerl disse:


> A média dos ensembles do ECM está muito boa (menos de 1010hpa no extremo Norte), o que, apesar da distância, mostra uma grande confiança dos ensembles numa mudança de padrão


Venha de lá esses nevões que já ando a desesperar :|||||


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jan 2017 às 18:51)

Estaríamos, com a devida precaução, a falar de neve a que cotas? Obrigada.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jan 2017 às 18:56)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Estaríamos, com a devida precaução, a falar de neve a que cotas? Obrigada.


Acima dos 800/900m.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jan 2017 às 19:01)

Davidmpb disse:


> Acima dos 800/900m.



Muito obrigada. Para mim, não chega.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jan 2017 às 19:34)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Muito obrigada. Para mim, não chega.


Para mim também não, oxalá que tenhamos uma surpresa ainda neste inverno


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jan 2017 às 20:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para mim também não, oxalá que tenhamos uma surpresa ainda neste inverno



Oxalá que sim! Para mim tem que ser aos 400/450 metros. É complicado. Mas há que ter fé!


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2017 às 23:05)




----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2017 às 12:10)

Finalmente uma mudança do padrão com o AA a ir para a Europa de Leste, possivelmente a causar seca por lá mas também já tiveram a sua dose! Outro anticiclone deverá ficar a SW dos Açores, o que permite uma bela pincelada de frentes pelas depressões. Agora é a nossa vez!






As temperaturas podem estar ligeiramente acima da média, mas depois do frio deste mês é mais que aceitável.


----------



## criz0r (26 Jan 2017 às 13:23)

A previsão do ECMWF para o início de Fevereiro é apetecível:






GFS coloca a Ciclogénese ligeiramente mais a Noroeste:


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2017 às 14:03)

criz0r disse:


> A previsão do ECMWF para o início de Fevereiro é apetecível:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De facto assim é.

O GFS também prevê uma molha "à antiga".
Mas atenção: é a saída operacional das 6h, tipicamente "abusiva" nos extremos...


----------



## qwerl (26 Jan 2017 às 14:18)

Aristocrata disse:


> De facto assim é.
> 
> O GFS também prevê uma molha "à antiga".
> Mas atenção: é a saída operacional das 6h, tipicamente "abusiva" nos extremos...



A das 0h é considerada mais fiável e ainda tem mais chuva 
Aqueles quase 400mm em 10 dias no extremo Norte são de meter respeito


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2017 às 14:40)

Ahhh, bom! Então neste caso a das 6h é extrema para menos...
Isto promete! A acompanhar o sobe-desce dos acumulados previstos nos próximos dias. Hoje já vou em 27mm.


----------



## criz0r (26 Jan 2017 às 14:40)

@Aristocrata , o GFS é um malandro com as suas saídas demagógicas.



qwerl disse:


> A das 0h é considerada mais fiável e ainda tem mais chuva



Ainda que o Norte esteja habituado a estas andanças, 400mm é um extremo. Situação a acompanhar.


----------



## Pek (26 Jan 2017 às 19:25)

Atención al oleaje, mar de fondo y temporal marítimo.




















Edito con uno completo del Atlántico Norte.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2017 às 19:31)

Ei, chamem lá o McNamara para apanhar ali umas ondas na Nazaré!
Se se confirmar isto, deverá ser uma temporal de mar muito marcado.
Vou já marcar viagem para a Nazaré...

O GFS lá tirou um pouco de precipitação na saída operacional das 12h.
Mas ainda assim prevê mais de 200 mm para o litoral norte nos próximos 10 dias.
Mesmo que ainda retire um pouco, serão vários dias de precipitação para encher os aquíferos. E algumas barragens que foram sendo "despejadas" sempre com o espectro do regresso da chuva...


----------



## mhenriques (26 Jan 2017 às 19:39)

J a s u s ..., será caso para dizer, vão-se as areias ficam as rochas?


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 19:43)

mhenriques disse:


> J a s u s ..., será caso para dizer, vão-se as areias ficam as rochas?


Se ficarem...


----------



## james (26 Jan 2017 às 19:51)

Lá se vão as dunas outra vez...


----------



## cova beira (26 Jan 2017 às 19:51)

GFS preve um aquecimento bastante acusado da estratosfera a poucos dias de distância, deverá haver uma mudança e alterações nos modelos, normalmente o regime zonal que estamos agora a assistir costuma parar ou abrandar apos um aquecimento súbito da estratosfera


----------



## james (26 Jan 2017 às 20:09)

O regime zonal ainda nem começou sequer, como é que vai abrandar?  

Para já, a única coisa que tivemos foi mais uma frente expresso, de resto apenas promessas dos modelos de mudança de padrão. 

O padrão ou muda ou não muda. 
Ou não muda e  volta tudo como estava antes ou muda,  e aí a mudança será imparável.


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Jan 2017 às 20:10)

cova beira disse:


> GFS preve um aquecimento bastante acusado da estratosfera a poucos dias de distância, deverá haver uma mudança e alterações nos modelos, normalmente o regime zonal que estamos agora a assistir costuma parar ou abrandar apos um aquecimento súbito da estratosfera


o que é que isso quer dizer especificamente?


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2017 às 20:27)

james disse:


> Lá se vão as dunas outra vez...



RIP Costa da Caparica


----------



## aoc36 (27 Jan 2017 às 00:59)

Podemos vir assistir o que se passou ah uns anos atrás?


----------



## Joao_Penafiel (27 Jan 2017 às 10:39)

mhenriques disse:


> J a s u s ..., será caso para dizer, vão-se as areias ficam as rochas?


Aqui em Barcelona a areia foi toda.... em alguns sitios até os passeios maritimos...


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2017 às 10:47)

Para a próxima semana os sistemas depressionários, de acordo com o *GFS*, passarão um pouco mais a norte do que o modelado ontem. Provavelmente devido a isso os acumulados previstos baixaram drasticamente. No litoral norte de valores acima dos 200 mm baixaram para valores pouco acima dos 100 mm.

Vamos ver se ao habitual recuo, corresponde também o aumento da quantidade de chuva nas próximas saídas operacionais.


----------



## cova beira (27 Jan 2017 às 11:01)

james disse:


> O regime zonal ainda nem começou sequer, como é que vai abrandar?
> 
> Para já, a única coisa que tivemos foi mais uma frente expresso, de resto apenas promessas dos modelos de mudança de padrão.
> 
> ...



então a circulação que temos neste momento chama-se de quê??


----------



## james (27 Jan 2017 às 11:24)

cova beira disse:


> então a circulação que temos neste momento chama-se de quê??




Tivemos a passagem de uma frente. Mas isso até em períodos de predominância anticiclonica acontece ocasionalmente, como já aconteceu algumas vezes nos últimos meses. 
Agora uma alteração da circulação duradoura e clara ainda é apenas uma promessa dos modelos.


----------



## cova beira (27 Jan 2017 às 11:55)

james disse:


> Tivemos a passagem de uma frente. Mas isso até em períodos de predominância anticiclonica acontece ocasionalmente, como já aconteceu algumas vezes nos últimos meses.
> Agora uma alteração da circulação duradoura e clara ainda é apenas uma promessa dos modelos.




Mas em relação por exemplo a dezembro neste momento não temos uma alteração de circulação a diferença está que esta se faz numa latitude mais baixa e por isso afeta Portugal.

Interpretações á parte continuo a achar que o aquecimento estratosférico vai afetar a circulação e os modelos deveram começar a mostrar isso nos próximos dias.


----------



## Célia Salta (27 Jan 2017 às 12:20)

cova beira disse:


> Mas em relação por exemplo a dezembro neste momento não temos uma alteração de circulação a diferença está que esta se faz numa latitude mais baixa e por isso afeta Portugal.
> 
> Interpretações á parte continuo a achar que o aquecimento estratosférico vai afetar a circulação e os modelos deveram começar a mostrar isso nos próximos dias.



Boas o que que implica o aquecimento estratosférico e como nos vai afetar?


----------



## Norther (27 Jan 2017 às 12:22)

António josé Sales disse:


> o que é que isso quer dizer especificamente?




Normalmente quando a um aquecimento súbito da estratosfera os anticiclones tendem a deslocar-se para latitudes mais a norte e proporcionar bloqueios na circulação,  transportar ar polar até nós, e com isso termos mais probabilidades de ocorrências de queda de neve no nosso país.
Tenho essa ideia mas se não me expliquei bem, aja alguém que me ajude :-)


----------



## james (27 Jan 2017 às 12:44)

Mas estaríamos a falar de um evento do género de Fevereiro de 83, onde fomos afetados por uma massa de ar polar que se conjugou com uma grande instabilidade ( algo raro no nosso país) ?


----------



## cova beira (27 Jan 2017 às 12:54)

basicamente quando ocorre um aquecimento da estratosfera muito acusado os ventos zonais no polo abrandam podendo mesmo reverter-se durante alguns dias, isto pode fazer com que o vortex se divida e baixe de latitude, as grandes invasões de frio seja na Europa, America do norte ou Asia são antecedidas deste evento, claro que isto não significa que Portugal esteja no caminho do vortex polar.

Vou deixar alguns gráficos de temperaturas da estratosfera de invernos rigorosos e de outros mais amenos


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Jan 2017 às 12:54)

Norther disse:


> Normalmente quando a um aquecimento súbito da estratosfera os anticiclones tendem a deslocar-se para latitudes mais a norte e proporcionar bloqueios na circulação, transportar ar polar até nós, e com isso termos mais probabilidades de ocorrências de queda de neve no nosso país.
> Tenho essa ideia mas se não me expliquei bem, aja alguém que me ajude :-)


Muito obrigado pela explicação!!!!!!!!


----------



## james (27 Jan 2017 às 13:02)

Mas isso poderia dar nevões a cotas baixíssimas, cota 0 mesmo,  caso fossemos contemplados com a descida do vortex polar...


----------



## hurricane (27 Jan 2017 às 14:57)

A ocorrer algo assim na Europa, espero ser contemplado na Belgica. As previsoes apontam para uma subida acentuada da temperatura e por enquanto sera para durar.


----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2017 às 16:52)

cova beira disse:


> então a circulação que temos neste momento chama-se de quê??



Zonal.









cova beira disse:


> basicamente quando ocorre um aquecimento da estratosfera muito acusado os ventos zonais no polo abrandam podendo mesmo reverter-se durante alguns dias, isto pode fazer com que o vortex se divida e baixe de latitude, as grandes invasões de frio seja na Europa, America do norte ou Asia são antecedidas deste evento, claro que isto não significa que Portugal esteja no caminho do vortex polar.



Por outras palavras, o aquecimento estratosférico pode induzir (ou no caso do território português reintroduzir) o fluxo meridional.


----------



## qwerl (27 Jan 2017 às 16:55)

Mais um corte do GFS  Ontem a run das 0h do GFS previa quase 400mm para o extremo NW agora a das 12 prevê 100mm 
Sempre a mesma coisa o GFS daqui a bocado não sobra nada de jeito...
No entanto o ECM continua muito bom o que pode ser um bom sinal






~

No entanto mantém-se o episódio de ondulação forte para a próxima 5ª feira com ondulação até 10 metros de altura significativa e 21s de período, se se manter assim pode vir a ser um evento com potencial semelhante ao Hércules, a acompanhar...


----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2017 às 19:41)

Em termos 'macro' tanto o GFS como o ECM apresentam o mesmo cenário. Anticiclone a sul/sudoeste dos Açores e uma circulação zonal mais ou menos intensa. A grande diferença está nos _promenores_.

Será que o anticiclone irá estender para nordeste?






Ou não?


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2017 às 19:47)

O ECMWF continua estável nas suas previsões, tal como nesta última saída 12... o GFS é que tem recuado e tirado precipitação.... quem ganhará? acredito mais no europeu!


----------



## jonas (27 Jan 2017 às 19:59)

joselamego disse:


> O ECMWF continua estável nas suas previsões, tal como nesta última saída 12... o GFS é que tem recuado e tirado precipitação.... quem ganhará? acredito mais no europeu!


Espero que sim!


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Jan 2017 às 20:13)

joselamego disse:


> O ECMWF continua estável nas suas previsões, tal como nesta última saída 12... o GFS é que tem recuado e tirado precipitação.... quem ganhará? acredito mais no europeu!


Não podia concordar mais acredito muito mais no ECM do que no GFS além disso o ECM tem estado bastante estável nas previsões enquanto o GFS passa o dia no tira e põe. Penso que seja o ECM  a ganhar


----------



## james (27 Jan 2017 às 21:15)

E o que está a diferir mais, penso eu,  é a quantidade de precipitação prevista, pois o GFS não abandonou ainda a possibilidade de alteração da circulação , tal como o ECM . 

Pessoalmente, confio mais no ECM .


----------



## jonas (28 Jan 2017 às 08:33)

Boa saida do GFS, o ECM mantem-se.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2017 às 23:11)

A saída 18 do GFS melhorou um pouco para o sul....a precipitação


----------



## Pedro Mindz (29 Jan 2017 às 02:04)

Ondas de 7/8 metros para a costa Portuguesa? Qual seria o impacto das mesmas? Poderia-se vir a repetir o fenómeno das praias e bares das mesmas desaparecerem?


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Jan 2017 às 10:40)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Ondas de 7/8 metros para a costa Portuguesa? Qual seria o impacto das mesmas? Poderia-se vir a repetir o fenómeno das praias e bares das mesmas desaparecerem?



Neste momento, parece certo que a costa ocidental será atingida por uma forte ondulação de WNW, com altura significativa que se deverá situar entre os 6 a 9 metros de altura, veremos os últimos ajustes dos modelos. Um ligeiro desvio para norte/sul ou no cavamento da depressão significará uma maior ou menor intensidade do evento.

Posto isto, como está modelado neste momento quer pelo ECMF , quer pelo GFS, a ondulação será de 8/9 m com periodos de 20 s a norte do Cabo Raso e de 7/8 metros com periodos de 22 s a sul do mesmo. Será um evento algo extremo, não pela altura significativa em si, mas pela componente de mar de fundo modelada, um pouco à semelhança do Hércules. Esta também será uma ondulação com muita "embalagem".

Comparando directamente com o Hércules, essa ondulação foi prevista pelos modelos com 8,5 m e um período de 24 s. A ondulação prevista para 5a/6a tem uma altura significativa provavelmente ligeiramente menor ou semelhante, e um período que, sendo elevado, será relativamente mais baixo comparando com o Hércules. Diria que em 2014 tivemos um evento muito extremo, este evento tem potencial para ser considerado extremo, mas "um nível" abaixo do Hércules.

Há ainda outros 2 factores atenuantes do "perigo" para a semana que vem. As marés são de relativa baixa amplitude, e o pico da ondulação vai chegar com muita força, mas decai bastante num espaço relativamento curto, e em principio o período mais critico não deverá coincidir com a maré cheia. 

De qualquer forma, aconselhava muita prudência a quem tem bares ou estruturas junto à praia. Nunca se sabe o que pode vir a acontecer e será prudente tomar algumas precauções.


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Jan 2017 às 19:09)

Mais umas saídas interessantes para animar a malta(especial atenção para dia 2 poderemos ter um temporal á antiga).


----------



## jonas (29 Jan 2017 às 19:39)

A previsao para ondas de 8-10 metros mantem-se:


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Jan 2017 às 00:37)

Se isto se confirmar vai haver estragos. Por outro lado já tenho saudades destes temporais.


----------



## lserpa (30 Jan 2017 às 00:40)

António josé Sales disse:


> Se isto se confirmar vai haver estragos. Por outro lado já tenho saudades destes temporais.



Isso é o vento a 850hpa, em atmosfera Standard, corresponde a 1500metros. Não creio que seja assim tão severo!


Edit: nas terras altas que excedam essa altitude, naturalmente que esses valores poderiam ser atingidos, ou até mesmo exercidos.


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2017 às 02:21)

António josé Sales disse:


> Se isto se confirmar vai haver estragos. Por outro lado já tenho saudades destes temporais.





lserpa disse:


> Edit: nas terras altas que excedam essa altitude, naturalmente que esses valores poderiam ser atingidos, ou até mesmo exercidos.



António... se fores para as serras vais voar  Se não vais para as serras, a carta dos 10 metros é mais útil.


----------



## Windmill (30 Jan 2017 às 11:27)

António josé Sales disse:


> Se isto se confirmar vai haver estragos. Por outro lado já tenho saudades destes temporais.


Estragos? Com ventos dessa ordem?
Óh amigo, ainda estás muito longe de saber o que é vento forte. 
Se para vocês ventos de 80 km/h e vagas de 8 metros é o fim do mundo, então aconselho te a vires aos Açores...
Por exemplo, aqui para a minha zona até se prevêem vagas acima dos 10 metros, e não, não é o apocalipse porque já estamos acostumados


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2017 às 10:38)

Foram movidos imensos posts para o Seguimento Livre.

Não se esqueçam de respeitar as regras e guardar as conversas mais em tom de chat para esse tópico apropriado sff. Senão isto fica um tópico completamente inútil.

Obrigado!


----------

